# Ant hill in lawn



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I have an ant hill in my front lawn that has resulted in a bare area about the size of a dinner plate. I often don't mess with bugs that are outside, but this is kind of unsightly for the front lawn. I'm looking for suggestions on something to kill the ants yet still make it possible to put down grass seed. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

How about a big old pot of boilng water


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

creeper said:


> How about a big old pot of boilng water


Diddo.

You could also use some dish soap with it. Or take a bucket/shovel and scoop as much out and throw away.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sprinkle some Boric acid on the mound, there going to take it back to the queen and they will all soon die.
It's a safe and it's cheap.
Any Wal-Mart, Lowes and Home Depot carry a product called Roach Away, it contains 95% Boric acid.


----------



## mcfarton (Apr 16, 2012)

cant believe i have to write this, Magnifying glass


----------

